# Chibnkr in La Jolla on October 11 and 12



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

Anyone in SoCal want to get together on Wednesday evening (say, 8:30 PM or so) for a cigar? I'll be staying at the La Jolla Hyat for business. There is also a chance that I'll be free on Thursday evening as well, but it is likely that my business colleagues will want me to join them for a late dinner.


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

I wouldn't be to sure about that! lol

http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/ap/nation/5186417.html

(better make that rental a SUV! :2)


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

Hmmm...I'm sticking with a cab! Interesting article, though.


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

Well, just keep your eyes open for Lex...


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

Well I think it's my turn to host that SHIT, so we will have to make it a SHIW. We do like "vintage" BOTL's, I didn't think you were that old, so LMK if you don't have wheels. I'll bring it up in the SHIT herf.




ps. remind me to tell you about going to the fifth game of the 84 Cubs/Padres series. There I was, surrounded by Cubby fans, dressed in their Cub's hats, nearly all wearing uniform tops, in the Padres home ball park no less.........


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

FYI... http://www.cnn.com/2007/US/10/04/lajolla.landslide/index.html

Watch out for sink holes while you're there.  I hope anyone in that area is OK.


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

The Professor said:


> FYI... http://www.cnn.com/2007/US/10/04/lajolla.landslide/index.html
> 
> Watch out for sink holes while you're there.  I hope anyone in that area is OK.


Double-poster!

That's a big road, traffic's gotta be a bitch...


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

it's gonna be great herfin' with ya again mate


----------



## Deem (Jan 1, 2000)

Michael, so close but so far away 
Wish I could make it down but there is just no way.


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

Deem said:


> Michael, so close but so far away
> Wish I could make it down but there is just no way.


No worries, Deem. I'll probably be out to LA some time in the next few months as well. I'll let you know.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

raisin said:


> Double-poster!
> 
> That's a big road, traffic's gotta be a bitch...


damn. my humblest apologies. :tu


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

Topped for this week.


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

chibnkr said:


> Topped for this week.


.............is it Wednesday yet!!:ss:al


----------



## K Baz (Mar 2, 2007)

Does this mean no one will be watching that magical Humidor of yours?


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

K Baz said:


> Does this mean no one will be watching that magical Humidor of yours?


Icehog has that job! :tu


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

Unfortunately, trip was cancelled at the last minute. I'll catch you all next time...


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

chibnkr said:


> Unfortunately, trip was cancelled at the last minute. I'll catch you all next time...


well that's a bugger mate
hope you get the chance to make it out this way soon.


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

Lets do Thursday at my place then :tu:ss


----------

